# NFMS 2010 – Krone Big Square Balers



## ZB (Apr 1, 2008)

Some of you guys know I have been dreaming of one day owning a big square baler, so I went looking into fulfilling that dream by looking a few big square balers. One stop was by the folks at Krone. There I looked at the Krone Big Pack, a monster of a machine. I was talking about needing a bigger tractor than I have, but the folks there stated that their new machine has a massive flywheel which minimizes input requirement, allowing the use of a little less tractor and still ensure a smooth operation. Also the advertised pickup width is 6′ 5′ or 7′ 9". There are also five rows of tines to provide greater gathering efficiency. You can also set the number of knives you need to use depending on the crop or remove them with easy to adjust the cutting system. Also if a knife needs repaired it takes just seconds to replace.



They also have a multi-pack version.* Single and tandem axle machines are available and have oversized tires. *Double knitters are available and all the balers come with a pneumatic knotter cleaning system.


----------

